# she only likes the cheap stuff!!!



## Ruby429 (Jan 5, 2012)

i bought my GSP blue buffalo dog food and she wont eat it. we also have a lab puppy and she doesnt like it either . by mistake they got feed pedigree and they ate it like what seem to be 5 secs !!! so what we did was mix the pedi and the bule together but they still didnt like it as much as when they were fed the pedi on its own .

so should i just feed them the cheap stuff ???


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

some dogs will choose their preferred food. I would say feed them what they like and will obviously eat and you can always add things like raw eggs once or twice a week as well as vitamins and fish oil. You can even given them frozen UNCOOKED chicken wings as snacks and something to chew on to supplement. It might also be that they dont like the Blue Buffalo and would probably inhale something else of the same quality.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Most kids would rather have a happy meal than chicken, rice and vegetables too. What do you do in that situation? It's the exact same thing. We feed what's good for them because _we are the parent/human._ They don't get to make decisions about their bodies.


----------



## Ruby429 (Jan 5, 2012)

i would like to feed her chicken wings but couldnt she choke on the bones?

i did the raw egg she ate it once after that she didnt even taste her food if it had egg,


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's other premium dogs food you can try.
you might have to switch brands several times
before you find one your pup likes.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ruby429 said:


> i would like to feed her chicken wings but couldnt she choke on the bones?
> 
> i did the raw egg she ate it once after that she didnt even taste her food if it had egg,


 
thats why you would do frozen uncooked wings. the bones havent been cooked so they cant splinter and you wouldnt give them to her unsupervised. Plus the cold would help with teething when that time hits as well. 

Really shop around for a quality food she likes. Its also possible the BB you're feeding is a bad/unpleasant batch and she can smell it. Theres really a number of things you can do. Feed what she likes, find a higher quality food that she'll enjoy, supplement the lower quality food with various things.... the list could go on but i would try smaller bags, possibly the sample bags if you can find them, of other foods and see which she seems to prefer. A lot of mom and pop type pet stores will have the sample bags of various foods. If you're interested and able to afford it as well, Taste of the Wild came out with puppy formulated foods you might be able to get samples of. I know if you contact the company themselves online or over the phone, they can send you out some samples.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

We are having the same issue with BB, every flavor he turns his nose up. Will go days without eating! And it's been going on for about 4 months. Never knew finding the right food was so difficult.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Alot of dog foods enhance the flavor and I often wonder if the cheap ones do this more so than the other foods to get the dogs eating better. Also I found working at a kennel that most dogs prefer lighter airy kibbles compared to dense kibbles which is what the cheap foods are usually like.

Might explain why some dogs like cheap foods but no reason to not switch kibble. Offer them the new food and throw away the old and they have no other option 
I thought blue buffalo has had alot of food recalls? We don't sell it at the store I work at so I am not as familiar with it.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Clyde said:


> Alot of dog foods enhance the flavor and I often wonder if the cheap ones do this more so than the other foods to get the dogs eating better.


^ Mmmhmm!!

You can try browning some ground beef and store the grease in a container in the fridge. Each day, heat it up to melt it and pour about 1/2-1 tablespoon over each meal and mix it with a little bit of warm water just to get a gravy going. Let it stand for a couple minutes so the flavor soaks into the kibble and see if that helps any. It'll also make the coat shine.  That's mostly how cheap brands flavor their foods, old grease sprayed on it. That's why you'll find cheaper foods tend to have more residue on them than better brands. Might interest your dog a little better. Or you could try canned foods, just throw 1-2 tablespoons on top and mix it with some warm water to make a gravy, let it sit for a couple minutes and then feed. Cat food can be used too, it tends to be smellier. Canned food I wouldn't worry too much over brand, they have more regulations than dry food (Because poor people eat them) and tend to be better canned than they are dried. I think the best gravy making brand is Authority (From Petsmart, runs $1 per 13oz can, less on sale!) though and it's actually got good ingredients. The consistency of the food is VERY mushy and makes it easy to mix in with the kibble and water. It's also pretty smelly. By Nature canned foods are the same way and would also be a good choice. They also have 95% meat cans for a pretty reasonable price. (About $1.50 per 13oz can here but again, a little goes a long way to it'd last)

I wouldn't give in to cheap food.


----------



## Ruby429 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm going to try a other brand of dog food. And staying away from the cheap brands
And I also found out last night when my son tipped over her bowl she ate everything off the floor fast . So this morning when I fed her I placed it in her bowl she looked at it and walked away so then I put the food on the floor she came back and started to eat !!!! 
Weird !!!


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Canned food I wouldn't worry too much over brand, they have more regulations than dry food (Because poor people eat them)


Respectfully, that doesn't make much sense. You can get canned PEOPLE food (including protein like canned salmon) for under a dollar a can. "poor people" often rely on food stamps for their grocery budget, and food stamps do not cover dog food.


----------

